# Propeller/Ground-Clearance



## Zipper730 (May 2, 2018)

What was the generally accepted minimum acceptable clearance from the propeller tip to the ground on a conventional-gear or a tricycle landing-gear?


----------



## bobm4360 (May 2, 2018)

For conventional gear, with aircraft level and struts compressed, nine inches. For tricycle gear, seven inches.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 4, 2018)

bobm4360 said:


> For conventional gear, with aircraft level and struts compressed, nine inches. For tricycle gear, seven inches.


When you say compressed, do you just mean the plane's sitting on the gears?


----------

